# He ate part of a cigarette!! Help!!



## channy3232

I'm trying to quit smoking. I've been doing pretty well. But tonight my husband left for his part time job at a tavern and left me two smokes. I guess one fell off the shelf where he put it. I was on the phone with my Aunt and saw Rocco playing with something then he made a face and pulled something out of his mouth. I went over and found the cig in three pieces on the floor. If I put the pieces together, the whole thing is there. If he ate anything, it was little bits of tobacco. I called poison control just to be on the safe side. She said they don't recommend taking them to the hospital unless they ingest two whole cigarettes. But I'm still worried!! She said to watch for vomiting, agitation increased heart rate etc. I feel like such a horrible mother because I didn't notice one had fallen on the floor!!! 
I'm keeping him awake to make sure he's ok. Poison control is going to call back too. 
:(


----------



## Tsia

i think he'll be ok. Give him some milk maybe to line his stomach?
Tobacco is a leaf and even two full cigarettes I would think would do much harm. 
if it was only a few flakes.. well Mylo has eaten worse I think like mud from outside! x


----------



## isil

I think Serene's little girl once ate a cigarette butt...and she was/is fine! I'm fairly sure my son has ingested stones - they eat all sorts hun, don't worry :hugs:


----------



## Neferet

Try not to worry too much. Hope he's ok (he probably will be). :hugs:


----------



## lepaskilf

looks like you're doing the right thing. It'd be alot worse if you smoked in the house with him there! Which i'm sure you don't x


----------



## lylasmummy

removed!!


----------



## channy3232

Thank you ladies! He was fine. I was really concerned because I've heard nicotine can be poisonous to kids. And all the chemicals they put in them...if this doesn't make me want to quit, I don't know what will!


----------



## MotherBeth

Glad he's OK! 

Like you, I always used to smoke -- and I think it's a personal decision, and you should do what you feel is best for you. 

But I did decide to quit -- it's been a couple years now -- and something that was very helpful for me, in case you decide to quit, is the Nicorette mini-lozenge. Not the big lozenges -- those didn't help me at all. Too slow! Didn't come close to feeling like a cigarette for me. It was the "mini-lozenges." They're faster-dissolving, and hit you hard and quickly with a nic "hit" and really made quitting possible for me. 

Just in case that's ever helpful! :flower:


----------

